# Did old lawn guy just [email protected]#$ my whole overseed????



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Last week after tons of research and planning i overseeded and fertilized the entire lawn. Today I came home to find the lawn guy from a previous owner applied 24D, MCPP and Dicamba. I'm so mad I'm sick.....please tell me not all is lost. Please....


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Let me understand what I think you're saying...

You're relatively new in this home and just overseeded and fertilized your entire lawn?

A contractor ("lawn guy") who used to work for the previous owner, presumably on a regular contract with that prior owner, came today, without your request, and applied herbicides (2,4-D, MCPP, and Dicamba) to your lawn? Presumably, he thought the house was still owned by the prior owner?

Well, given the effect of the above on newly-germinated grass, your overseed effort may be for naught.

However, some solace may be that the "lawn guy" is definitely responsible for the damage. I'd insist that he pay for a contractor of my choice (not him) to perform the work that needs to be done over again. If he is unwilling to do this, you should be prepared to go to court. Given the seasonal timing of when overseeding can be performed, you may also be able to collect additional damages in court.

A reputable contractor will know the potential negative impact such an episode can have upon your lawn, and, if such negligence is publicized widely, the negative effect upon his future business, so a reputable contractor will seek to make this right as soon as possible.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I should have been more clear. Its ultimately my fault. this guy "came with the house" and his services carried over. I hadn't seen him since spring and was on an auto renewal deal. I never told him to formally stop. Legally i have no ground to stand on. This loser could have taken 10 seconds and saw all my sprinklers and everything else and knew exactly what I was doing. I guess I'll spend winter learning about best practices for a spring overseed in a northern climate. If anybody has suggestions might as well tell me now because I'm livid and need to start over apparently.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh, wow, I would be so pissed.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

When was the over seed? Any germination yet?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Well none of those are pre emergents. So they were not designed to hurt your seed, which is good. Those are the AIs in Weed B Gon, which I know warns to not apply to newly seeded lawns. Also says to wait like a month until seeding. I am sure they are being conservative, but I don't really know. Maybe you could try to water it really well to see if you can dissipate it as much as possible before all of your seed germinates?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> When was the over seed? Any germination yet?


No germination yet. Is there hope for anything?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Well none of those are pre emergents. So they were not designed to hurt your seed, which is good. Those are the AIs in Weed B Gon, which I know warns to not apply to newly seeded lawns. Also says to wait like a month until seeding. I am sure they are being conservative, but I don't really know. Maybe you could try to water it really well to see if you can dissipate it as much as possible before all of your seed germinates?


Does the fact that I dont see any germination play into it? Should i do like a triple water?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Oh, wow, I would be so pissed.


I haven't been this pissed in a while. I'm nauseous. Pissed, depressed, so much time effort and money. I'm furious.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Did he blanket spray your yard or spot spray weeds only?

If there were clear signs of an overseed I would assume the landscaper was negligent. Yes, you share some of the blame; but, if the court finds him 50% or more responsible (in Michigan) then you can collect damages. If your Reno is like mine, it wasn't cheap!

The 5 elements of negligence are present:
1) he owes you a duty of care (you are paying him for professional services)
2) he breached that duty
3) causal connection between his conduct and your damages
4) proximate cause (if it was obvious you were overseeding)
5) actual damages realized by you

In your opinion, should a professional landscaper have known that you were in the process of overseeding? I.e. was it obvious?

Professional landscapers would also likely carry insurance. You could ask for his insurance information and file a claim. Probably easier than going to court. Prepare your case before calling, they will record the conversation. Good luck!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Well none of those are pre emergents. So they were not designed to hurt your seed, which is good. Those are the AIs in Weed B Gon, which I know warns to not apply to newly seeded lawns. Also says to wait like a month until seeding. I am sure they are being conservative, but I don't really know. Maybe you could try to water it really well to see if you can dissipate it as much as possible before all of your seed germinates?
> ...


I honestly don't know. I would assume like anything else, dilution would help run it through the soil and lessen the impact, but this is just a guess. Others know more about the actual science, I am sure.

I also do not know if the reason ortho advises against using these chemicals on new grass is b/c it harms the seed, the young plants, or both. Some herbicides, ie roundup, although not advised, can be sprayed on the seed without any impact, but would be a death sentence for a seedling. My thought was if you could get enough out of there by the the time the seedling is up, it may have a fighting chance.

Please don't mistake this for an expert recommendation.... I am just spitballing.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

following GM560's lead and not an expert I would just throw the water at it and hope for the best with whats done now.

Sounds like you had the guy coming to do this as a part of a contract so just call him, tell him you no longer need him and move on. most people wouldn't have overseeded... so its not his mistake especially if you cant see the seedlings yet.

just cancel his services so you can have full control of your lawn.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > When was the over seed? Any germination yet?
> ...


Drown your sorrows for a week and hope for the best.

(Water, not alcohol.)


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

MMoore said:


> following GM560's lead and not an expert I would just throw the water at it and hope for the best with whats done now.
> 
> Sounds like you had the guy coming to do this as a part of a contract so just call him, tell him you no longer need him and move on. most people wouldn't have overseeded... so its not his mistake especially if you cant see the seedlings yet.
> 
> just cancel his services so you can have full control of your lawn.


I have sprinklers all over with straw covering multiple bad areas - plus I told him I needed double aeration because I would be overseeding. Yes, I should have said something and I ultimately have to take the blame but this dude seriously should have put 2 and 2 together on what I was doing...... I'm currently running sprinklers 25 minutes per station, maybe I'll do it twice.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Sinclair said:
> ...


I think I'll do both. Do I have any hope at all since there is no germination? I dont' want to waste another hundred bucks on watering if there is zero shot - Cut my losses and wait until spring if that's the case.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

All those pesticides are post-emergent, so anything that hasn't germinated yet does stand a chance if it doesn't receive a large dose from residuals in the soil. Lots of water is your best bet.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> > following GM560's lead and not an expert I would just throw the water at it and hope for the best with whats done now.
> ...


In light of this information I would say you have proximate cause and he is probably closer to 100% liable than 50%. You might need to wait until you realize damages (right now it's all hypothetical - who knows if the grass will grow or not).

I would get his insurance information at a minimum before hinting that he did something wrong. Ask for the carrier and policy number.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Well none of those are pre emergents. So they were not designed to hurt your seed, which is good. Those are the AIs in Weed B Gon, which I know warns to not apply to newly seeded lawns. Also says to wait like a month until seeding. I am sure they are being conservative, but I don't really know. Maybe you could try to water it really well to see if you can dissipate it as much as possible before all of your seed germinates?
> ...


No germination is good. Those products are foliarly absorbed, so if there's no leaf tissue yet, there's no absorption.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Did he blanket spray your yard or spot spray weeds only?
> 
> If there were clear signs of an overseed I would assume the landscaper was negligent. Yes, you share some of the blame; but, if the court finds him 50% or more responsible (in Michigan) then you can collect damages. If your Reno is like mine, it wasn't cheap!
> 
> ...


It was a blanket spray - and yes you're absolutely right. I guess I may have more of a legal ground to stand on than I originally thought. I am not asking for everything because I never fully gave him word I wanted to discontinue his services but at the same time negligence is a great point. I have put a great deal of money into this, and any idiot can see I am overseeding - let alone somebody who does this for a living. Not to mention I have texts with him asking for him to aerate, because I will be overseeding around labor day. I won't be deleting those texts...


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Keep talking to me because you're talking me off the cliff. I'm going to continue to press against this guy but in the meantime - should I be drowning the yard (not literally, but heavy watering) to try and dilute it?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Mozart said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > MMoore said:
> ...


Sorry it looks like I am replying to your posts in reverse order, but I've never done that with a contractor. How do I delicately ask for that info? Would there be any reason for me needing it other than me trying to file a claim against him? He'll ask what he did wrong, won't he? I don't want to show my cards just yet - although I want to be on record for reacting to him some how today, for when it comes up down the line - "ok, when you saw what happened, did you contact the appropriate parties for reparations..."


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

When was your seed down date and what seed did you use?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Harts said:


> When was your seed down date and what seed did you use?


Seed went down Monday of this week, 50 lbs GCI TTTF and 25 lbs Cornell Classic Fescue/Rye/KBG mix.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Ok so you should start to see germination of the TTTF and PRG by the end of this weekend. I had germination after 4 days (PRG). Give it some more water for the next week and if there isn't anything coming up, stop wasting your water.

I'm not a lawyer, but I would be honest with him. Tell him why you are asking. Tell him you are waiting to see what, if any damages there might be before you decide on a course of action. I don't think there is a delicate way to tell someone you might sue them or file an insurance claim against him.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganGreen said:
> ...


I would still bust this guy a new one, but since it's pretty early I think you've got some room to calm down a bit. I don't really know if watering it more would work. They're supposed to be "rainfast" in a couple hours, but I don't know if that means the plant is g2g if they germinate after that point. Is there something still on the soil that would touch the plant tissue as it emerges? I just don't know the answer to that. In any case I wouldn't drown the seeds trying to "wash off" the product. Watering as you normally would during a seeding is probably the best you can do.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Harts said:


> Ok so you should start to see germination of the TTTF and PRG by the end of this weekend. I had germination after 4 days (PRG). Give it some more water for the next week and if there isn't anything coming up, stop wasting your water.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer, but I would be honest with him. Tell him why you are asking. Tell him you are waiting to see what, if any damages there might be before you decide on a course of action. I don't think there is a delicate way to tell someone you might sue them or file an insurance claim against him.


No, you are right - no delicate way. I know every state is different and @Mozart knows Michigan - I believe he either lives here also or at least did a bit of quick research for me - however, from what you have read do you think I have anything to stand on? I'm not asking him to sod 17,000 sq feet but I'm also asking for a little bit for the trouble. What makes this so painful as you know is - it's not like he painted the house the wrong color - I can't pay extra and have it redone. This stuff just takes time and I'm going to have to wait until spring. I'd say maybe he puts down an overseed in the spring for me but honestly I don't want anything to do with him anymore, and there will be bad blood - won't be good for anybody.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Oh I'm going to rip him. He's the type however where I anticipate him falling back 100% on the fact that nowhere in writing does it have me discontinuing his services. I do have in writing that I will be overseeding, and there is irrigation all over the place that he had to drive over, and straw as well....DUH


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Just be polite but use strong words. Don't let your anger show through but be firm with him.

Say that there's no need to panic, you aren't filing a claim. You just need this information in case your seeding project fails because of the application. You will do your best to mitigate the damage but want to be prepared for the worst.

Check to see if it's legal to record a conversation without the other party's consent in MI. If so make sure you record the conversation. It sucks to have to do that but you may be out $$$ and having him admit a few things in the call doesn't hurt and keeps him accountable later on.

First ask him what he sprayed and when (which day). then remind him that you were over-seeding and state the date you overseeded. After that you can ask him for Insurance policy information.

He might have a license # or policy # on work orders or receipts, so check those first.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks, I sent him a note that was pretty straight forward. This is a picture of what he saw in the backyard and still laid it down and put a bill in my door. I mean come on dude.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> I know every state is different and @Mozart knows Michigan - I believe he either lives here also or at least did a bit of quick research for me


I think @Mozart is Jersey.... and if there is one thing we know in Jersey, its how to litigate. :lol:


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I know every state is different and @Mozart knows Michigan - I believe he either lives here also or at least did a bit of quick research for me
> ...


Lol. Okok that was funny but I'm a mess here, seriously! Ugh!!! I will be on here soon prepping for a northern climate spring overseed and will need help along that way. Told this guy among other things to never come on my lawn again basically unless he is bringing me a check.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Update, just left me a voicemail that was downright wicked. He agreed to let me keep my money with a few added choice words so I'll call it a wash and never have to talk to him again. Still not even as I have to do it alll over again in the spring, but I wish i could post the voicemail. He clearly wanted to fight....yikes. I'm even scared to leave a bad review for fear he will drive by and put some chemical across my front yard. Maybe thinking too much but cant put anything by anybody.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I would throw down some gypsum, it helps flush salts down and away from the root zone. I have no idea if it will flush the AI he applied, but gypsum is cheap, doesn't affect pH, adds calcium to the soil, won't hurt anything and shows that you attempted to mitigate any damage. The biggest benefit may be to you, not your lawn. Since you are freaking out, it will at least give you something constructive to do and possibly give you a sense of hope rather than dreading the worst.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

You need this next time you seed.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Miggity said:


> I would throw down some gypsum, it helps flush salts down and away from the root zone. I have no idea if it will flush the AI he applied, but gypsum is cheap, doesn't affect pH, adds calcium to the soil, won't hurt anything and shows that you attempted to mitigate any damage. The biggest benefit may be to you, not your lawn. Since you are freaking out, it will at least give you something constructive to do and possibly give you a sense of hope rather than dreading the worst.


I appreciate this. Is gypsum something that affects ph?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Why was this guy applying that herbicide at all this late in the season? It's a month before your first frost. Why would you even need a *blanket spray* like that this time of year?

To me, it sounds like he is a crappy landscaper regardless of the whole immediate issue at hand. You're better off without his "service".


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Why was this guy applying that herbicide at all this late in the season? It's a month before your first frost. Why would you even need a *blanket spray* like that this time of year?
> 
> To me, it sounds like he is a crappy landscaper regardless of the whole immediate issue at hand. You're better off without his "service".


I know, it makes no sense all around. Such a piece of work...


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Miggity said:
> 
> 
> > I would throw down some gypsum, it helps flush salts down and away from the root zone. I have no idea if it will flush the AI he applied, but gypsum is cheap, *doesn't affect pH*, adds calcium to the soil, won't hurt anything and shows that you attempted to mitigate any damage. The biggest benefit may be to you, not your lawn. Since you are freaking out, it will at least give you something constructive to do and possibly give you a sense of hope rather than dreading the worst.
> ...


No. Lime does, gypsum does not.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Miggity said:


> I would throw down some gypsum, it helps flush salts down and away from the root zone. I have no idea if it will flush the AI he applied, ...


Gypsum is used to displace sodium from the soil, but it won't have any effect upon the active ingredients of the pesticides that were applied to your lawn. In other words, it won't do anything to help your lawn in this situation. (Gypsum is great to mitigate salt damage from road salt that gets into the lawn in the springtime, but that's not your problem currently.)

If you're looking to do something to make yourself feel better, don't spend the money on gypsum -- use the money saved to buy your favorite beverage or some other lawn care goodie.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Miggity said:
> 
> 
> > I would throw down some gypsum, it helps flush salts down and away from the root zone. I have no idea if it will flush the AI he applied, ...
> ...


I'm still holding out since nothing had germinated...that I will get at least a little bit. Otherwise it's looking forward to a spring seeding


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Since we're heading into experimental territory and discussing gypsum (which was already stated won't work unless there's sodium in the stuff added to the lawn), we can try humic/fulvic acid in addition to the extra water. No guarantees, but I think worth the experiment. I had a few areas where heating oil was dropped on the lawn, and I wiped up as much as I could, then soaked (I mean soaked plus heavy rain too) it, and used soap and more water, and then humic acid (which helps microbes). Guess what? A few weeks later, and nearly no damage. Compared to when this happened another time...night and day difference. That said, the volume of water needed to leach the herbicides in a large lawn area past the surface (if they don't bind hard to the soil...I'm not sure) would probably be immense. Maybe 3-4 inches of water??? if you don't mind watering that much, I'd say go for it...though it might make the existing grass grow, requiring mowing during the germination period.

You might also consider looking up information online about how to counteract herbicides in the soil, or call your local extension.

Here's a starting point, and a quote from it: "The chemical structure of 2,4-D, for example, allows microbes quickly to detoxify the molecule into inactive metabolites." https://extension.psu.edu/persistence-of-herbicides-in-soil

Others:
http://todaysfarmermagazine.com/mag/crops/1380-get-the-lowdown-on-herbicide-breakdown

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/324106465_Humic_acid_and_biochar_as_specific_sorbents_of_pesticides

The last one is what you want to read...

I think if you get creative, you can mostly fix this. You need to outsmart that guy.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Makes sense to give it plenty of water. If you can leach the chems below the seedling root zone before germination, they might have a chance.

For the tech, anyone who knows anything about how to grow turf would have hesitated and "made sure" before that app. Too many signs of seeding. The company either doesn't know what they're doing or doesn't care. Either way, time to find a better applicator.

As far as what you have into it, would seem to boil down to what, maybe 100 or 150 lbs seed? The aeration and fertilization will do good for the existing lawn. Maybe he reimburses you for the seed and just keep it moving? In the big picture it's not a lot of money.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Makes sense to give it plenty of water. If you can leach the chems below the seedling root zone before germination, they might have a chance.
> 
> For the tech, anyone who knows anything about how to grow turf would have hesitated and "made sure" before that app. Too many signs of seeding. The company either doesn't know what they're doing or doesn't care. Either way, time to find a better applicator.
> 
> As far as what you have into it, would seem to boil down to what, maybe 100 or 150 lbs seed? The aeration and fertilization will do good for the existing lawn. Maybe he reimburses you for the seed and just keep it moving? In the big picture it's not a lot of money.


With multiple choice words he agreed to my demand to not pay for the aeration and treatment applied yesterday. That all adds up to about 80% of the seed so that becomes a wash almost. I wish that was the worst of it. Money can be replaced....time and effort cant. Any tips on a spring overseed? I know it's not ideal but after all this I dont want to wait a full year again.

I'll water much more today but I'm pretty mentally exhausted at this point and hoping for the best while spending winter researching a fresh overseed in the spring


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see a need to overseed. There should be some kbg in there being a Michigan lawn. Get urea and do the agressive fall nitrogen. Start today.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

You haven't seen my lawn @@g-man 

There are some areas that arent awful but some really do need it and some are completely bare from a fence install and tree removals...which is more of a spot seed but still. It does need seed. Also, I know grass cant live forever and does need to be injected with some youth once in a while...

Regarding nitrogen blitz. though when I seeded I hit it with starter fert and milo. One more before season end?

I know I've read the blitz but this is a unique circumstance...

Another option to try and feel some positivity going into winter would be to get some tenacity and hit the bentgrass so that gets started this season at least. Was going to wait until spring for that but maybe I can do that now to get my lawn mood up again a bit before winter. I'm bummin now.

Thoughts? Thank you. Appreciate everybody's help by the way this is like lawn therapy my family just doesn't understand!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense to give it plenty of water. If you can leach the chems below the seedling root zone before germination, they might have a chance.
> ...


Establishing a lawn and landscape as a point of pride is a lifelong endeavor. A year one way or another is just another lesson in the game.

For a Spring overseed, another lesson is in the wings. The first Summer heat wave will smoke most of it. If you can keep it hydrated, but not so wet that fungus gets the best of it, maybe. I've never had any luck except very tiny bad spots in partial shade and even then it's a crapshoot.

I'd be more inclined to roll the dice with lots of water for the next three weeks and another hundred pounds of seed on your 17k right then. That's a little early for a wait after 2,4-D and dicamba, and a gamble betting on a late start to very cold temps, but I'd calculate it as a better shot than trying for Spring seed surviving Summer.

Another option would be a dormant seeding in Feb. Depending on the severity of your Summers, I've seen research reports indicating it can be successful. I've never had any real luck with that here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You posted a picture of your lawn at 6pm yesterday. Bare areas, hit them with perennial ryegrass. It is by the fence line and you could kill it next next.

Think about those of us doing renos with multiple washouts. We have more bare soil than you have in your image. I will hit mine with weekly nitrogen until late october and it will be fine. If you do the same on the overseeded area, you will be happy about it.

There are other options you could do, but it is a lot more expensive (activated carbon). But after seeing your image, I dont see why you overseeded at all.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> You posted a picture of your lawn at 6pm yesterday. Bare areas, hit them with perennial ryegrass. It is by the fence line and you could kill it next next.
> 
> Think about those of us doing renos with multiple washouts. We have more bare soil than you have in your image. I will hit mine with weekly nitrogen until late october and it will be fine. If you do the same on the overseeded area, you will be happy about it.
> 
> There are other options you could do, but it is a lot more expensive (activated carbon). But after seeing your image, I dont see why you overseeded at all.


Wouldn't laying seed on top of everything he just put down be counter productive?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


I'd have to time it in the spring very carefully to.be sure. I've never really looked into a February seeding either.

But to seed now, would putting seed on top of everything he just put down make any sense?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You posted a picture of your lawn at 6pm yesterday. Bare areas, hit them with perennial ryegrass. It is by the fence line and you could kill it next next.
> ...


Wait after 2,4-D is a month. If I'm reading all this right, you seeded around first of Sept. Ok to seed around first of Oct being aware of the weather gamble. If that's too much of a gamble, you have to choose another gamble.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


True indeed. With my location that's quite a gamble but I'll watch the weather. Cheers Keith, thanks.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Update, still alive and not hungover, I saw some sprouts this morning. Certainly not a ton and I have to look pretty hard so I'm thinking maybe the strongest ones made it through or something, not sure how it works. If theres anything else i should be doing at this point let me know otherwise i will press on as if I'm in a normal overseed. Still 20 minutes every 6 hours.

Sorry about the rants at least I have something coming up. Better than nothing at all!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I think your seed has a decent chance. If the temps stay low, the activity of the 2,4-D will be lower. Hold out some hope.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I think your seed has a decent chance. If the temps stay low, the activity of the 2,4-D will be lower. Hold out some hope.


I too think you might be okay. While I would never advise purposefully ignoring the label, i think warnings about seeding times are prob very conservative. I think roundup even says 7 days... which I know to be way excessive.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

How's it look @MichiganGreen ?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> How's it look @MichiganGreen ?


Thanks for checking in! All things considered I'm pretty happy. Out of nowhere though I've got a patch of quackgrass in the front lm working on my plan of attack for. Always something!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Keep talking to me because you're talking me off the cliff. I'm going to continue to press against this guy but in the meantime - should I be drowning the yard (not literally, but heavy watering) to try and dilute it?


Aw, man... that stinks. I would be upset, too.

It is tough to run a business. I am sure he didn't mean to damage anything. Give it a couple of days... see if your anger dies down... and then call him and ask for an apology and a dinner for two.

B


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

So what was the result?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I missed this the first time around.

Let us know how it turned out.

I really feel for you...


----------

